# Lipo



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

How does lipo technology work actually? Do i have to have an new speedo or will my old school stuff work? also will my old trucks handle that kind of power? Somethings i have are not that old but can that power destroy a good old truck?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Your old electronics will work. A NiMh pack is 7.2 volts, a LiPo pack is 7.4 volts. That is less then 5% more power or like going from a 27 turn stock motor to maybe a 23 turn motor.


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

Yes it should work,BUT you need to be concerned with minimum
voltage on the Lipo. You may want to look into a lipo cutoff,or at 
least limit play time to 4 or 5 mins.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

rcwolfee said:


> Yes it should work,BUT you need to be concerned with minimum
> voltage on the Lipo. You may want to look into a lipo cutoff,or at
> least limit play time to 4 or 5 mins.


most of the newer BL speedos have a lipo cutoff, which i believe is at 6.0 volts, could b wrong. running a lipo any lower than that is BAD news. if you do not have a speedo with lipo cutoff, and you see your vehicle slow down at all, pull it over at once, then shut it off. always wanna make sure u never kill ur lipo. unlike NIMH packs where u can drain them dead, u never wanna do that to lipo...


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

It is also ill-advised to use crappy "tamiya" style plugs with lipos. Swap the plugs out for the new Traxxas plugs or Deans. Many experience the Tamiya plugs overheating and melting together due to the high level of resistance.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

To me it just sounds like a real pain in the you know what my nimh i think ill stick to that.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, but ur gonna ahve to accept it sooner or later, cause its gonna take over the market eventually. its just the great thing with lipo is u can charge it 45 times in a row and its not gonna hurt it at all, where NIMH needs to cool down, and after that many consecutive charges, its gonna b in some pain...


----------



## Alex_Merkin (Dec 16, 2008)

hey how the eff do you put up a new thread?????? message meeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Do they have an li ion? battery?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

King Dork said:


> It is also ill-advised to use crappy "tamiya" style plugs with lipos. Swap the plugs out for the new Traxxas plugs or Deans. Many experience the Tamiya plugs overheating and melting together due to the high level of resistance.


The old style Tamiya plugs can not handle the current draw of a big sub C much less the Lipo. No resistance problems just not a real good connection. Back when, Sayno 1200ma SCR's were the ticket, Tamiya plugs were still a bad idea. As long as Radio Shack has R/C cars you'll have Tamiya plugs. Learn to solder!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Believe me i can solder im a tv technician for over 13 years deans is the plug im going to use.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Li Ion are now being tested. They will probably be the next jump up from Li Po. Since I have changed from NIMH, I will never run one again only in classes that are still limited such as Legends. 

Little maintenance, recharge several times the same day, no decay in power, and as long as cut off or stoped running when dropping off; they are safe.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

When all is said and done, Lipo is actually much easier to maintain and costs much less over it's lifespan than NiMH. I am so flippin happy to kiss the days of charging, discharging, cycling, storing, babying, etc, etc, etc goodbye. Lithium and brushless, the r.c. Gods were listening.:woohoo:


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike Clark said:


> The old style Tamiya plugs can not handle the current draw of a big sub C much less the Lipo. No resistance problems just not a real good connection. Back when, Sayno 1200ma SCR's were the ticket, Tamiya plugs were still a bad idea. As long as Radio Shack has R/C cars you'll have Tamiya plugs. Learn to solder!


Ill tell you something i do know how to solder ive been a tv technician for over 13 years i take offence to be told to do something!!


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

TamiyaKing said:


> Ill tell you something i do know how to solder ive been a tv technician for over 13 years i take offence to be told to do something!!


He wasnt trying to be an a$$, just being general. Wasnt a put down towards you, im sure.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

People with that attitude pee me off!!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

TamiyaKing said:


> People with that attitude pee me off!!


Well it is the holidays i am a little snippy its hard without my mother and brother this year may god rest their souls.Lillian decotis 7/24/08 and joseph 3/7/2008


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry about your losses man. I lost my brother and my dog in the same year several years ago and holidays have never been the same. Hang tough man:thumbsup:.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

In speaking about the Li-Po batteries (which have technologically evolved from lithium-ion batteries. Ultimately, the lithium-salt electrolyte is not held in an organic solvent as in the lithium-ion design, but in a solid polymer composite such as polyethylene oxide or polyacrylonitrile. The advantages of Li-poly over the lithium-ion design include lower cost manufacturing and being more robust to physical damage. Lithium-ion polymer batteries started appearing in consumer electronics around 1996.)

Most companies selling LIPO Batteries now are selling pre-wired packs with DEANS plugs. Batteries like Orion, TrakPower and a couple others use the 4mm Bullet (banana type plug) which usually come with a wired harness w/ the Tamiya plug, which most people replace with the DEANS, or do what we do, and solder a Gold Pin 4mm Male to the wires on the ESC and plug them directly into the battery. (The deans are nice cause you can't hook them up backwards) if you use the 4mm style, I mark my POSITIVE Terminal with a 1/4" x 1/4" RED Reflective Vinyl sticker to make it easier to recognize Pos from Neg (I'm 1/2 blind) 

Once you get use to using the LIPOS and learn the safety precautions, and NEVER EVER discharge them the way you would a Ni-Cad or Ni-Mh battery...you'll love them.

Charge OVER and OVER and OVER and OVER...they run Longer then a NiMh too.

Depending on what you are using them for, if you can get one of the 5000 or 5000+ mAh ones, you'll really be happy with performance and run time.

If you are into TV Repair, LIPO is Simple and Easy~


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

swtour said:


> In speaking about the Li-Po batteries (which have technologically evolved from lithium-ion batteries. Ultimately, the lithium-salt electrolyte is not held in an organic solvent as in the lithium-ion design, but in a solid polymer composite such as polyethylene oxide or polyacrylonitrile. The advantages of Li-poly over the lithium-ion design include lower cost manufacturing and being more robust to physical damage. Lithium-ion polymer batteries started appearing in consumer electronics around 1996.)
> 
> Most companies selling LIPO Batteries now are selling pre-wired packs with DEANS plugs. Batteries like Orion, TrakPower and a couple others use the 4mm Bullet (banana type plug) which usually come with a wired harness w/ the Tamiya plug, which most people replace with the DEANS, or do what we do, and solder a Gold Pin 4mm Male to the wires on the ESC and plug them directly into the battery. (The deans are nice cause you can't hook them up backwards) if you use the 4mm style, I mark my POSITIVE Terminal with a 1/4" x 1/4" RED Reflective Vinyl sticker to make it easier to recognize Pos from Neg (I'm 1/2 blind)
> 
> ...


Well put tv repair is a pain in the you know what,thanks for the info im thinking of turning one of my trucks into using lipo.


----------

